
Bill Gates (2003): Windows Usability Systematic Degradation Flame [pdf] - breadandcrumbel
https://web.archive.org/web/20120227011332/https://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/files/library/2003Jangatesmoviemaker.pdf
======
rpiguy
Jobs would have fired everyone on the thread.

